# whats your favourite dance track?



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

this has to be one of mine






think i may have too much time on my hands lol


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I could play this game all day.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

And this is my number one.






Right, that's enough now, these cars don't polish themselves.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

how do you get them on like that?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?

then add this part to the end

v=JPKAfagfJgs


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

My favourite oldie dance track....





More recent.....


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Here's mine..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Faithess Insomnia, Cafe del mar, Sash Encore une fois, Tiesto Adagio for strings, too many to list.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Not normally a fan but really enjoy Adagio for Strings/Silence

Sandstorm by Darude is decent too


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Mark Knight / Funkadgendas remix of Man with a red face 

Mark knight and D Ramirez Downpipe 

Rank 1 There be light

Richard Durands mix of Madagascar, art of trance


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Binary finary 1998 Matt darey remix
Puts me in dream land every time


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Big tune ^^


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's but a few...


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Not much of a dance fan but I have a few guilty pleasures. I agree with some of the other songs mentioned such as Faithless Insomnia, Soul II Soul, N-Trance and the original verison of Snap! Rhythm is a dancer, these are definitely classics.

Here's a few more to add into the mix (pun fully intended)

Chicane - Saltwater






808 State - Pacfic 202






Orbital - Halcyon






808 State vs MC Tunes - The Only Rhyme that Bites


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Underworld - Born Slippy
Faitless - Insomnia
The Freaks - Creeps
Mason vs Princess Superstar - Perfect Exceedor
Motorcycle - As the Rush Comes


Probably got more right enough


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Bizarre inc, Playing with knives


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

dont get me started, adagio for strings, sandstorm, born slippy. theres way to many to put


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Ramirez - Terapia





I could go on all night tbh and have loads of this and more on vinyl as im old and used to spin this stuff way back when....happy days

edit:dont know why only one has the direct vid link


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Too many to list but:

Old & mellow. 






saw LFO live at plymouth warehouse :thumb: :thumb:










 :thumb:

Not so old / not so mellow; :devil:










 :devil:





 :devil:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are some of my favourites:




































All guaranteed to get you jumping around.:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

T99, now that brings back memories :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

a few new ones


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

LewisSpooner said:


> dont get me started, adagio for strings, sandstorm, born slippy. theres way to many to put


3 of the best tunes right there


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

it was sandstorm that got me interested in dance and trance music. if my dad never had the mos classic trance nation cd i dont know what rubbish i would be listning to.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

My favourite two Underworld tunes:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

A few of my fav's ,





















And i ****ing love this tune


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

sweet harmony by liquid

and guilty pleasure let me be your fantasy by baby d,

saw them live a couple of times when i was about 17-18 and now every time i hear it, it takes me back:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Soooooo many but this one gets me going every time.
Heard the judge play it live loads, goes right off!


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

marcus schössow mr white, words are s hiteleberry but the tune is amazing


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

if your old enough :buffer:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Raze break 4 love


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

w&w arena quite good tune


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

roger shah body lotion, so chilling


----------



## LudwigVonSpork (Oct 25, 2011)

2Unlimited are definitely one catchy group!


----------



## EvanB (Nov 2, 2011)

To many to name but here are a few:

System F - Out Of The Blue
Robert Miles - Children
KLF - What Time Is Love (Original Mix)
Underworld - Rez and Born Slippy
Prodigy - No Good


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

just heard gareth emery's new one tokyo, one hell of a great song, ridio 1 is great. shout out aswell


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

My top 3 tunes are:
1 Alison Limerick Where love lives
2 JayDee Plastic Dreams
3 Energy 52 Cafe del Mar

this post is making me wanna get the vinyl on the decks and wake up the neighbourhood


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmm, this is a hard one...

Prodigy - Hot Ride.

Not your usual dance number :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

so many but seeing as its over 20 years since this was number one.

Shamen move any mountain progen mix


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe trance rather than classic dance but this is just killing it for me right now


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

This is great:thumb:


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

i love that alesso remix


----------



## Alan Partridge (Mar 21, 2011)

Bit too commercial for most House heads, but really digging this at the moment. Classic stuff from Fedde.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Too many to name all but a few that would make it into my fantasy DJ set are:

1. Underworld - Dark and Long
2. Daft Punk - Da Funk
3. Sasha - Expander
4. Bedrock - Heaven Scent
5. Louie Vega and Jay Sinister feat Julie McKnight - Diamond Life (Deep Dish Remix)
6. Baby D - Let me be your fantasy
7. Robin S - Show me Love
8. Deadmau5 - Faxing Berlin
9. Cafe Del Mar - Energy 52 (Nalin & Kane Remix)
10. Break of Dawn - Rhythm on the Loose


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Love this, takes me back :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)




----------

